# SX and Addictions



## treeghost (Apr 2, 2011)

Does anyone think that sx-doms have a more natural propensity towards addictions in whichever form?


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Personally, I have a *veeery *addictive personality. It's a real problem, because once I like something I get hooked on it, and it's so hard for me to let go. I'm going to want more, and more, and more.. and then some more. Achieving moderation is such a difficult task, I'm trying to work on it. For now, all I do is throw myself into extremes. Even when I get bored of something, I don't gradually step back, no. One second I want it, the next I want absolutely nothing to do with it :bored:


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> Personally, I have a *veeery *addictive personality. It's a real problem, because once I like something I get hooked on it, and it's so hard for me to let go. I'm going to want more, and more, and more.. and then some more. Achieving moderation is such a difficult task, I'm trying to work on it. For now, all I do is throw myself into extremes. Even when I get bored of something, I don't gradually step back, no. One second I want it, the next I want absolutely nothing to do with it :bored:


I'm more hesitant to the idea, isn't it that the instincts finds addictions in different forms, or for different reasons?


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Inguz said:


> I'm more hesitant to the idea, isn't it that the instincts finds addictions in different forms, or for different reasons?


I doubt that Sp and So are as excessive as the Sx instinct; Sp by definition values moderation and comfort. I think what you're talking about is the ego distortion, which makes the dominant instinct's needs, seem mandatory and compulsive. In these cases, the distorted instinct does engage in excess, but the Sx instinct even in healthy levels seems to be more prone to "immersion".

From Boss's sticky:



Boss said:


> As an individual becomes unhealthy, they become neurotic in the area of their dominant instinct, which implies compulsiveness, neglect.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't want to say that I struggle with addiction because I haven't really let anything get quite that far. Holding myself back from wanting to do things excessively though is a serious fucking chore. The self-restraint feels like serious deprivation even though I know in the back of my mind that it's not. I know that I have the capacity for addiction, but I work really, really hard to keep myself from heading that direction.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> I doubt that Sp and So are as excessive as the Sx instinct; Sp by definition values moderation and comfort. I think what you're talking about is the ego distortion, which makes the dominant instinct's needs, seem mandatory and compulsive. In these cases, the distorted instinct does engage in excess, but Sx even in healthy levels seem to be more prone to "immersion".


I have a hard time seeing myself getting an addiction to gambling for example. But in regards to substances I agree, to me there really is the almost compulsive feeling to at least try, perhaps best exampled by psychedelics just for the experience in it self.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Inguz said:


> I have a hard time seeing myself getting an addiction to gambling for example. But in regards to substances I agree, to me there really is the almost compulsive feeling to at least try, perhaps best exampled by psychedelics just for the experience in it self.


I haven't tried any addictive substances nor do I plan to, because I know I have a huge tendency to get addicted really fast. The overall way in which I approach everything is *all or nothing*. So I abstain myself from trying dangerous things because I'm already this way without them xD


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

kaleidoscope said:


> I haven't tried any addictive substances nor do I plan to, because I know I have a huge tendency to get addicted really fast. The overall way in which I approach everything is *all or nothing*. So I abstain myself from trying dangerous things because I'm already this way without them xD


Yeah, this sounds right. I relate to wanting intensity and novelty. I have an aspect of 'all or nothing' to me but I feel like it's a little watered down compared to a sexual dom. Sexual doms, when addicted, just can't fucking stop. I actually have an off switch- maybe it doesn't trigger quite as quickly as a self pres dom's would, but it triggers. I think the idea of social shame/letting people down/losing my people is what makes me stop things a lot of the time.


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm a highly addictive personality. I get addicted to things I like very fast, whether that's people, food, drugs, or activities. In a few days to a couple weeks it gets boring and then I'll be on to the next addiction, wanting nothing to do with the previous one. But I have a hard time breaking them consciously and it's difficult for me to hold myself back. I have a very all or nothing mentality; moderation is for the boring.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

staticmud said:


> moderation is for the boring.


No, people who enjoy things moderately tend to be quite sensitive to over excess, over stimulation but they just find a way of doing things to a level that they do enjoy without feeling engulfed by it. Balance is key and less is sometimes more.


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> No, people who enjoy things moderately tend to be quite sensitive to over excess, over stimulation but they just find a way of doing things to a level that they do enjoy without feeling engulfed by it. Balance is key and less is sometimes more.


Yeah, I realize this. I was just kind of satirizing myself and my own actions there. I wish I could balance things more, but I have a very hard time actually doing it.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes addiction is a really big problem for me.
Lucky for me my SJ grandmother trough her messed up religion, kept me away from drugs. =D
From the patterns in my other addictions I know full well drugs would screw me over big time.

I've managed to establish some control over my addictions by gaining knowledge of what is going on.
And it is all about experiencing how the patterns and triggers affect me.
Exploring situations and break points that led to me not going down that road.
It can be hard as hell, but the rewards are totally worth it. 
But I'm sure as hell not getting away from the fact that I easily get addicted to certain stuff.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I have definitely been addicted to relationships.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm not convinced that any one personality type is more prone to "addiction" than any other. I WILL say that SX's seem far more obsessive than many other types. I know that when I get captivated by something (or someone) I follow that thing with uncommon energy and become fully absorbed by it to the exclusion of most everything else.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

perennialurker said:


> I'm not convinced that any one personality type is more prone to "addiction" than any other. I WILL say that SX's seem far more obsessive than many other types. I know that when I get captivated by something (or someone) I follow that thing with uncommon energy and become fully absorbed by it to the exclusion of most everything else.


I agree 100%. I'm not an Sx first, and i can become quite addicted to many things. I don't see any correlation between addiction and variant stacking.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

perennialurker said:


> I'm not convinced that any one personality type is more prone to "addiction" than any other. I WILL say that SX's seem far more obsessive than many other types. I know that when I get captivated by something (or someone) I follow that thing with uncommon energy and become fully absorbed by it to the exclusion of most everything else.


Im not quite sure if Sx does equal obsessivness, I consider myself to be prone to obsessive states and also bear in mind being a head type, its easy to get involved in rumination and stuck in mental ruts of a wide variety. 
Maybe with SX's the obsession is in the relationship arena and other activities that are high in energy, in fact the obsession lies with which ever instinct is dominant.


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> I haven't tried any addictive substances nor do I plan to, because I know I have a huge tendency to get addicted really fast. The overall way in which I approach everything is *all or nothing*. So I abstain myself from trying dangerous things because I'm already this way without them xD



Every word of this! And moderation just doesn't work for me at all. I'm actually fine with this though, because the things I love most aren't the least bit moderate.

I get addicted SO easily, so I have to be careful. This means no-no to drug experimentation (the only exception here would be non-addictive drugs ... I want to try LSD), because I know I won't want to resist if I like it too much. Very all-or-nothing. Yes yes yes.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't think that addiction is a typology related issue.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Sixes are also supposed to be "addictive, to ward off anxiety", so I guess I've got like the most addictive personality out there? I dunno. You guys are making me seriously question my own sx-firstness here.

I'm generally described as "moderate" and "sensible", at least in regards to how I eat. I can't imagine actually becoming dependent on some substance--especially if it costs me money. I've never been "in love" or addicted to another person. 

The internet and chocolate are about the only things I care to indulge in to excess.


----------



## treeghost (Apr 2, 2011)

I definitely think not all Sx's are prone to addiction but I do think we are the most likely to out of the instinctual variants, seeing as we need some area in our lives to really 'penetrate' and vice versa. I grew up without any person or thing that I could pour my energy into (a way of staying healthy for sx's) too so I guess it is predictable that I got really obsessive with various things later on (food, weed, tv shows, self-harming, etc.). I feel it is kind of neurotic scattered-ness - jumping from one thing to another but also trying to suck out all you can as much and as fast as you can, then not knowing what to do next.

I don't become unhooked consciously either, although I try, I ultimately ween off of things almost spontaneously.


----------



## treeghost (Apr 2, 2011)

*a thought: Has anyone seen the show Hoarding: Buried Alive? I got a big feeling that it has a lot to do with the Sp instinct. Things like that make me feel so sad that people can literally hold on to so many things to make their inner selves feel balanced and secure. It's like the opposite of sx addictions, which isn't better or worse.

I'm sx/sp and I recycle through things continuously, having it exit and enter and re-enter my life. My sp/sx cousin however has the hardest time throwing away anything at all and will still buy new things without getting rid of the old.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Sx/sp are assigned to the role of Pretas in this interpretation: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...x-instinct-variants-six-realms-existence.html

Pretas are "hungry ghosts" who wander around looking to be filled and never finding anything that can fill them.

Pretas are invisible to the human eye, but some believe they can be discerned by humans in certain mental states. They are described as human-like, but with sunken, mummified skin, narrow limbs, enormously distended bellies and long, thin necks. This appearance is a metaphor for their mental situation: they have enormous appetites, signified by their gigantic bellies, but a very limited ability to satisfy those appetites, symbolized by their slender necks.

Pretas are often depicted in Japanese art (particularly that from the Heian period) as emaciated human beings with bulging stomachs and inhumanly small mouths and throats. They are frequently shown licking up spilled water in temples or accompanied by demons representing their personal agony. Otherwise they may be shown as balls of smoke or fire.

Pretas dwell in the waste and desert places of the earth, and vary in situation according to their past karma. Some of them can eat a little, but find it very difficult to find food or drink. Others can find food and drink, but find it very difficult to swallow. Others find that the food they eat seems to burst into flames as they swallow it. Others see something edible or drinkable and desire it but it withers or dries up before their eyes. As a result, they are always hungry.

In addition to hunger, pretas suffer from immoderate heat and cold; they find that even the moon scorches them in the summer, while the sun freezes them in the winter.

The sufferings of the pretas often resemble those of the dwellers in hell, and the two types of being are easily confused. The simplest distinction is that beings in hell are confined to their subterranean world, while pretas are free to move about.


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> Sx/sp are assigned to the role of Pretas in this interpretation: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...x-instinct-variants-six-realms-existence.html
> 
> Pretas are "hungry ghosts" who wander around looking to be filled and never finding anything that can fill them.
> 
> ...




This is me! I'm pretty sure I'm a social 4, but I really identify with this.



> Hungry ghosts suffer from extreme hunger and thirst. They wander constantly in search of food and drink, only to be miserably frustrated any time they come close to actually getting what they want. For example, they see a stream of pure, clear water in the distance, but by the time the get there the stream has dried up. Hungry ghosts have huge bellies and long thin necks. On the rare occasions that they do manage to find something to eat or drink, the food or water burns their neck as it goes down to their belly, causing them intense agony.



"Frustrated" is a mild way to put it.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

treeghost said:


> *a thought: Has anyone seen the show Hoarding: Buried Alive? I got a big feeling that it has a lot to do with the Sp instinct. Things like that make me feel so sad that people can literally hold on to so many things to make their inner selves feel balanced and secure. It's like the opposite of sx addictions, which isn't better or worse.
> 
> I'm sx/sp and I recycle through things continuously, having it exit and enter and re-enter my life. My sp/sx cousin however has the hardest time throwing away anything at all and will still buy new things without getting rid of the old.


I love getting rid of things. It seriously makes me euphoric. I hate 'stuff'. It feels like a heavy chain pulling me to the ground. I don't know how to take care of stuff. I don't know what's the right stuff to have. The only exception is music and books, but even then, when I'm over something I want it out of my life immediately. If it feels dull to me now and I used to like it, it's this painful reminder of how quick my passions tend to dissipate. That's why I can't imagine myself becoming addicted to a substance. It's a 'thing'. I've felt addicted to people, to ideas, but never to things. But even then, the addiction eventually fades. It seems to me like sx+sp is the combo most prone to addiction to substances, there's just more longevity there plus the desire for material comfort. That said, I think the sp/so combo gets really addicted to routines.


----------



## treeghost (Apr 2, 2011)

brainheart said:


> I love getting rid of things. It seriously makes me euphoric. I hate 'stuff'. It feels like a heavy chain pulling me to the ground. I don't know how to take care of stuff. I don't know what's the right stuff to have. The only exception is music and books, but even then, when I'm over something I want it out of my life immediately. If it feels dull to me now and I used to like it, it's this painful reminder of how quick my passions tend to dissipate. That's why I can't imagine myself becoming addicted to a substance. It's a 'thing'. I've felt addicted to people, to ideas, but never to things. But even then, the addiction eventually fades. It seems to me like sx+sp is the combo most prone to addiction to substances, there's just more longevity there plus the desire for material comfort. That said, I think the sp/so combo gets really addicted to routines.


Cleaning out things makes me feel unchained also. I kept so many memorabilia from the past just because I think I would like to go back and go over it all but up until a few months ago, I had the thought that that was so pointless. It felt indulgent, like reliving my past, which makes me feel like.. what the fuck for? how is it really helping? Those can't be the only things that I keep as gems in my life to keep going back to.. I couldn't have a cave to keep retreating back too and feeling the comfort.. That kind of comfort isn't all that good if it prevents you from being comfortable with the present and new things. It was ridiculous. It reminds me of babies and their blankets for security or something.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

treeghost said:


> Cleaning out things makes me feel unchained also. I kept so many memorabilia from the past just because I think I would like to go back and go over it all but up until a few months ago, I had the thought that that was so pointless. It felt indulgent, like reliving my past, which makes me feel like.. what the fuck for? how is it really helping? Those can't be the only things that I keep as gems in my life to keep going back to.. I couldn't have a cave to keep retreating back too and feeling the comfort.. That kind of comfort isn't all that good if it prevents you from being comfortable with the present and new things. It was ridiculous. It reminds me of babies and their blankets for security or something.


Yeah, it's kind of interesting to me how attached people get to items. My sister (a sp) saved EVERYTHING from her life, even though she's moved across the country several times (I'm talking up to bills from her piano teacher in seventh grade). She's finally going through it, but instead of throwing it out or donating it she mails it to me. I guess that way someone else is holding on to it for her. (But I don't, although I feel a little obligated because I don't want to hurt her feelings.) She always gives well-thought out gifts/ is very gift oriented while I often wish people just wouldn't give me gifts. All I need is a card or a call saying they care, that's enough for me. Or money for a trip or a cool experience, that would be even better 

But this is probably a tangent from addiction.


----------



## treeghost (Apr 2, 2011)

brainheart said:


> Yeah, it's kind of interesting to me how attached people get to items. My sister (a sp) saved EVERYTHING from her life, even though she's moved across the country several times (I'm talking up to bills from her piano teacher in seventh grade). She's finally going through it, but instead of throwing it out or donating it she mails it to me. I guess that way someone else is holding on to it for her. (But I don't, although I feel a little obligated because I don't want to hurt her feelings.) She always gives well-thought out gifts/ is very gift oriented while I often wish people just wouldn't give me gifts. All I need is a card or a call saying they care, that's enough for me. Or money for a trip or a cool experience, that would be even better
> 
> But this is probably a tangent from addiction.


That's so funny that she mails her stuff to you. Is this like bonding with you over it or sharing? or just for you to keep for her? I saved things like certificates and report cards from elementary and up too, which I recently threw all away. My mom wanted to hold on to it though. She actually pulled it out from the wastebasket and kept it somewhere, but I found it and finally threw it in the garbage outside.

I actually love cards and cool experiences as well. Gifts are thoughtful and holds appreciative feelings but then I don't know what to do with them after. It goes against my desire not to keep so many things around and I feel torn between tossing it or not.


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

brainheart said:


> I love getting rid of things. It seriously makes me euphoric. I hate 'stuff'. It feels like a heavy chain pulling me to the ground. I don't know how to take care of stuff. I don't know what's the right stuff to have. The only exception is music and books, but even then, when I'm over something I want it out of my life immediately. ...


I also love getting rid of stuff. When I typed as sp/sx, this was something that bothered be about the 4 sp/sx description ... it seemed too focused on "things". But I don't keep anything. 

I know a lot of people who seem to be magnets for various collections, but I'm just not this way at all.


----------

